# Mark invades AEW segment in name of Cornette cult



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1413486040346726402
This is the guy that was punched by Jericho in last Dynamite.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Not condoned. These days it only takes one idiot to have all labelled 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

His bio says "Jericho hits like a bitch and I saw piss running down MJF's leg"

What an altogether stable person!


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Get him help. Honestly how can anyone condone his behaviour? Cornette needs to reach out.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Is he under 49? He's in teh demo. This is why that demo means shit. Advertisers know wresting fans are fuckin weirdos.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Get that man some therapy and sex, it was never that serious


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

What a loser.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

What a fucking idiot. About the average cornette cult member I would say. Bet jericho enjoyed punching him in the face. I thought he handled the situation well. MJF looked like he shit himself lol. What were security doing. Imagine getting called a fat bastard by jericho the ultimate insult lol.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

chip chipperson face reveal?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

What a loser


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Seems like a averge cucknett fanboy..Jim probably promised him a night with his wife for this stunt


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

Good on Brian for blocking the guy. Its funny to laugh at jim's roastings, but you have to know where to draw the line. This guy makes the whole cult look bad. You know they're gonna use this as ammo to insult us all the next time they get criticism on some dumb shit. Bro set us back...


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

alex0816 said:


> chip chipperson face reveal?


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Shock Street said:


> His bio says "Jericho hits like a bitch and I saw piss running down MJF's leg"
> 
> What an altogether stable person!


His bio could be right  I don´t think MJF has been this close to getting physically involved with a "fan" before?
But what a loser. Guys like him give everyone a bad reputation.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

yeahright2 said:


> His bio could be right  I don´t think MJF has been this close to getting physically involved with a "fan" before?
> But what a loser. Guys like him give everyone a bad reputation.


mjf used to get right in people’s faces on the indies - dude is not scared


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Aha, I knew he was a bad influence!


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Wridacule said:


> Good on Brian for blocking the guy. Its funny to laugh at jim's roastings, but you have to know where to draw the line. This guy makes the whole cult look bad. You know they're gonna use this as ammo to insult us all the next time they get criticism on some dumb shit. Bro set us back...


Jim breeds idiots like this


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> mjf used to get right in people’s faces on the indies - dude is not scared


There´s a difference from getting in the face of some neckbeard, knowing there´s security to deal with a situation, and actually being jumped by a fan.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

Botchy SinCara said:


> Jim breeds idiots like this


Actually my mother and father did the breeding. Fully capable of forming my own opinions. Miss the part you quoted when I said their podcast is basically something for me to laugh at??

Who's responsible for making you someone to lash out at a stranger for having a pretty neutral stance on most topics??


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

Shock Street said:


> "Jericho hits like a bitch"


well that is true.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I love how people say this is the "average" Cornette listener lol. That's like me saying someone burning and looting a building is the "average" BLM supporter or the people who stormed the capital are the "average" republican. Neither are true.

The "average" Cornette listener is probably 30-50 and remembers him from the 90s and respects his opinions on the business. I don't agree with everything he says but he's right more than he's wrong. Is he bombastic with it at times? Sure. But podcasting is basically shock jock radio now. Its all just mindless entertainment. 

There's just a bunch of dumb crazy fuckers in the world with warped brains like this dude. I mean, it just is what it is. It's no one's fault.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

The guy is clearly a nut job that took Cornette fandom way to seriously. I don't label every wrestling fan in to one group and I won't label every Cornette fan either. Some people just aren't right in the head and take shit way too far.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Good for you, Brian Last. Would have enjoyed hearing a condescending lecture but blocking is sufficient. Glad everything has been put back in its proper order and is now balanced. The Cult is back to full strength.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Isn’t this guy an indy wrestler? When I saw him on figured he had to be affiliated somehow


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

If Jericho can have a "big match" with Luther then why not with Fat Boy also. At least there's a reason for the match.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I love how people say this is the "average" Cornette listener lol. That's like me saying someone burning and looting a building is the "average" BLM supporter or the people who stormed the capital are the "average" republican. Neither are true.
> 
> The "average" Cornette listener is probably 30-50 and remembers him from the 90s and respects his opinions on the business. I don't agree with everything he says but he's right more than he's wrong. Is he bombastic with it at times? Sure. But podcasting is basically shock jock radio now. Its all just mindless entertainment.
> 
> There's just a bunch of dumb crazy fuckers in the world with warped brains like this dude. I mean, it just is what it is. It's no one's fault.


Go on Twitter or YouTube and every comment left by his fans sound just like this guy


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

New invasion storyline confirmed. Don't screw this up, Tony.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

I did it for WF


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Botchy SinCara said:


> Go on Twitter or YouTube and every comment left by his fans sound just like this guy



People say dumb shit on social media, so what. If this was an "average" thing then why is this the first time out of how many AEW shows in the history of the company? Just have to accept there are loons in this world. How many Americans are killed by guns in a day? Do we ban all gun scenes from movies or TV shows now because a crazy murderer could just say "oh I saw it at the theater last week and it inspired me"?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

That's a man talking to a female. Do I say this is the "average " AEW fan? No. Weirdos are just fucking weirdos.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

RainmakerV2 said:


> View attachment 104059
> 
> 
> That's a man talking to a female. Do I say this is the "average " AEW fan? No. Weirdos are just fucking weirdos.


I mean, the GOC bitch represents the stupidity of some AEW haters.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

ProjectGargano said:


> I mean, the GOC bitch represents the stupidity of some AEW haters.


So what. You're still a man calling a female a cunt and wishing death upon her. Are you really excusing that because she trolls your favorite wrestling show?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

yeahright2 said:


> There´s a difference from getting in the face of some neckbeard, knowing there´s security to deal with a situation, and actually being jumped by a fan.


i think you grossly misunderstand ‘security’ at an indie event mate

ie… there is little to none


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Londonlaw said:


> View attachment 104057
> View attachment 104058


The moment I saw this thread I got the feeling even Cornette would call that guy a dumbass and tear into him, for once he did not disappoint. 



DammitChrist said:


> Aha, I knew he was a bad influence!


Not the Bad Influence I expected.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Londonlaw said:


> View attachment 104057
> View attachment 104058


Another L for the superfans


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i think you grossly misunderstand ‘security’ at an indie event mate
> 
> ie… there is little to none


I´m not expecting a professional security team at an outlaw mudshow, but I do expect someone being designated "security" keeping an eye on the fans


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Londonlaw said:


> View attachment 104057
> View attachment 104058


Holy shit that’s complete destruction.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Every fandom has those extreme fans who just take it too far, the world has a lot of weirdos in it.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

It would be stupid to blame Cornette or any particular fanbase for this. The blame belongs to that individual for being such an idiot. It’s too bad he didn’t suffer a major injury.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

RainmakerV2 said:


> So what. You're still a man calling a female a cunt and wishing death upon her. Are you really excusing that because she trolls your favorite wrestling show?


Nop, that guy is a cunt and a loser too.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Accurate representation of a Cornette fanboy.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Someone has some extra free time on a Friday.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Fat Bastard said:


> Fuck you I'll break your jaw little bitch!
> 
> More stable than you bitchboy!
> 
> ...


Wow, this is like the 3rd time that I've heard this today.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Fat Bastard said:


> Fuck you I'll break your jaw little bitch!
> 
> More stable than you bitchboy!
> 
> ...


@PhenomenalOne11 Relax.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Brodus Clay said:


> @PhenomenalOne11 Relax.


Geez my trolling isn't exactly subtle but I like to think mine is more subtle than this shit.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

The Wood has gone rogue.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

I feel like a forum vet for real. I just spotted my first alt.


----------



## Cas Ras (Sep 8, 2017)

I would assume that the twitter account is a troll that jumps on the situation (always happens), but he seems to be unstable enough that it was possibly actually him. The Cornette tag obviously just happened for attention though.

Anyway, one advice if people are planing the same. If you're lonely, I imagine you will have more fun playing at least some games, watching TV, doing sports than being of one of the losers that all day tries to become a prominent person on social media. And the other drama queens with their attention span will have you forgotten in a few days anyway.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Fat Bastard said:


> Fuck you I'll break your jaw little bitch!
> 
> More stable than you bitchboy!
> 
> ...


@Platt If this is legit the fat cunt that jumped the barricade I want personal discretion of when I can permanently ban him. It would be good for this section to have someone they can verbally beat the shit out of. Course if he spreads elsewhere then you can just permanently ban this idiot

If its a current member trolling for laughs, out em and give em a week. 

@alex0816 you're getting a week for baiting I've already warned you to cut your harassment out if you're not going to listen you go in time out.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Fat Bastard said:


> Fuck you I'll break your jaw little bitch!
> 
> More stable than you bitchboy!
> 
> ...


Hey mate,

If you are the guy who jumped the rail, or if that guy is reading this post, just wanted to say I hope you’re doing okay.

Take it all in your stride, and if you eventually realise you feel uncomfortable about it, that’s cool, we all change everyday based on how the world is treating us.

I can see you’ve got some frustration built up and that’s something everyone can relate to at some point in their lives, so if you feel like you’re copping a whack online, look past the way it makes you feel and take it on board as people helping to steer you in a better direction.

Whatever it is, bottle it up and use it as motivation for success, one step at a time.

Everyone’s natural instinct is to get defensive and dig in your heels when being attacked... but when the dust settles, I hope you see things differently, for your benefit. Changing stance is something to be proud of.

If you think you’re right and the entire world is wrong, so be it. But deep down if you feel uncomfortable on some level, you’ll earn respect by having the balls to own up and admit you can find a way to be better. Show people that reflection and improved attitude and you’ll win people over.

Visualise yourself earning that respect, follow my advice, and I promise you’ll be feeling a lot better about this a month from now.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Fat Bastard said:


> Fuck you I'll break your jaw little bitch!
> 
> More stable than you bitchboy!
> 
> ...


Yup. Real stable human this one. 

If this is the real person, then I will say congrats on spending your (mom's) money to go to a show you dislike just to be called a jackass by most of the wrestling community. 

If this is just a troll post (more likely), then congrats on being a bad parody of a guy who used his (mom's) money to go to a show he dislikes just to be called a jackass by most of the wrestling community.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

If this fat fuck has time for us I guess nobody else gives him the time of day. I wanted to get Danhausen to join but instead this smelly pile of virginal blubber invades the board.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

yeahright2 said:


> I´m not expecting a professional security team at an outlaw mudshow, but I do expect someone being designated "security" keeping an eye on the fans


sure - not to the point a fan can’t punch you in the face if you get right up in their grill - with little or no legal consequence

indie heels are a different breed / always has been


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

It's definitely not him lol. Tagging someone and Chip at that makes it apparent.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

I can't stand Cornette, I find him rather annoying lol


----------



## IAmKaim (Jul 7, 2021)

Jfc that cuck Corny is inspiring anarchy.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Knowing it's a Brit fan I somehow like it more. These guys are nuts. Damn Hoolligans! 😂


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

Wolf Mark said:


> Knowing it's a Brit fan I somehow like it more. These guys are nuts. Damn Hoolligans! 😂


That sort of thing is not to be celebrated. The English "hooligans" are making asses of themselves enough with the Euros to the point where many fans want the final played behind closed doors as punishment. "Hooligans" ruin it for everyone else and it isn't cute, funny or charming.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Cornette was active during the era in which fans and wrestling talent often beat the shit out of each other. Often with knives and other weapons becoming involved. Considering Cornette has told stories of his life being in immediate danger from crap like this, I'm sure he'd prefer keeping it in the past.


Dude was lucky the security guard kept Jericho from getting a real shot in on him. Personally, I wouldn't have minded seeing it though.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Get that man some therapy and sex, it was never that serious



how dare you badmouth bdon like that?


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Sounds like them 3-4 guys in this forum who always doom and gloom anything AEW does. I forget their names cuz of that "ignore" button (best thing this forum has) but yall know who I'm talking about. 

They should have let him get his face beat in and stomped out before dragging him out of the arena.


----------



## Bubbly2 (Jan 15, 2021)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I love how people say this is the "average" Cornette listener lol. That's like me saying someone burning and looting a building is the "average" BLM supporter or the people who stormed the capital are the "average" republican. Neither are true.
> 
> The "average" Cornette listener is probably 30-50 and remembers him from the 90s and respects his opinions on the business. I don't agree with everything he says but he's right more than he's wrong. Is he bombastic with it at times? Sure. But podcasting is basically shock jock radio now. Its all just mindless entertainment.
> 
> There's just a bunch of dumb crazy fuckers in the world with warped brains like this dude. I mean, it just is what it is. It's no one's fault.


Well said.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Is he under 49? He's in teh demo. This is why that demo means shit. Advertisers know wresting fans are fuckin weirdos.


Yup guys like this and the fella who was stalking the NXT talent unfortunately add to the stereotype that we're all weirdos and socially slow.



Botchy SinCara said:


> Seems like a averge cucknett fanboy..Jim probably promised him a night with his wife for this stunt


Ehhh I think this is dumb. Most Cornette fans are just traditionalists. We're not extremists who want to kill wrestling events.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> i think you grossly misunderstand ‘security’ at an indie event mate
> 
> ie… there is little to none


Depends where you run really. All of our events have security supplied by the venue at our expense.

Some that don't really draw or are running dodgy buildings can get around it but it's fairly common here


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> *Depends where you run really.* All of our events have security supplied by the venue at our expense.
> 
> Some that don't really draw or are running dodgy buildings can get around it but it's fairly common here


hence ‘some’ in my comments

its easy to get online vids of mjf - some of those looks like there is no chance of security


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> That sort of thing is not to be celebrated. The English "hooligans" are making asses of themselves enough with the Euros to the point where many fans want the final played behind closed doors as punishment. "Hooligans" ruin it for everyone else and it isn't cute, funny or charming.


Dont be daft that is never happening 68,000 have bought tickets lol. They have been cheating bastards though with diving and rigged draws and laser pens. Standard English behaviour.


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

This guy legit needs to have his Cult of Cornette certificate revoked. I’m sorry but enough is enough. AEW must hate Jim getting publicity from this. I’ll bet you TK was just seconds away from running out and stopping that fan.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

FaceTime Heel said:


> Sounds like them 3-4 guys in this forum who always doom and gloom anything AEW does. I forget their names cuz of that "ignore" button (best thing this forum has) but yall know who I'm talking about.
> 
> They should have let him get his face beat in and stomped out before dragging him out of the arena.


Yes that guy was the physical manifestation of the people that always bitch about Jericho Judas entrance.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

guy should be in an institution he's clearly not even 10% there mentally


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

imscotthALLIN said:


> This guy legit needs to have his Cult of Cornette certificate revoked. I’m sorry but enough is enough. AEW must hate Jim getting publicity from this. I’ll bet you TK was just seconds away from running out and stopping that fan.


Complete opposite it shows what morons jims fans are. It's great for TK he must be loving it all. And hence why Jim and Brian were quick to distance themselves. Fans getting in ring is a big no no in wrestling even if they are dumb cornette fans.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Shouldn't he have run in on Kenny Omega or The Young Bucks if he was avenging daddy Cornette?


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

thisissting said:


> Complete opposite it shows what morons jims fans are. It's great for TK he must be loving it all. And hence why Jim and Brian were quick to distance themselves. Fans getting in ring is a big no no in wrestling even if they are dumb cornette fans.


Cornette never instructed his fans to interfere during a wrestling broadcast, so this blame goes on this idiot and only this idiot.


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN (Oct 19, 2018)

Anyway this is a work... the could have created a massive heel this way


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

As much as Jim Cornette hates Donald Trump, the two are a lot alike.

Both are generally lousy and miserable human beings.

Both are prone to saying outrageous things.

Both have some mindless followers who hang on to every word they say. 

And both are not responsible for idiotic actions performed by their cult followers. In the end, it’s all about personal responsibility and choices. 

That guy who tried to get in the ring at Dynamite is exactly like the worthless piece of garbage who tackled Bret Hart. They can drop dead as far as I’m concerned.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

sideon said:


> Cornette never instructed his fans to interfere during a wrestling broadcast, so this blame goes on this idiot and only this idiot.


He is probably pretty representative of Jim's fanbase.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

JasmineAEW said:


> As much as *Jim Cornette* hates *Donald Trump*, the two are a lot alike.
> 
> Both are generally lousy and miserable human beings.
> 
> ...


Yep, both of those clowns (in the bolded) are absolute scumbags, and I'm glad that I'm not the only here who's noticed these accurate comparisons about both of them being awful people.

Edit:

For the record, I'm not even surprised that the idiotic fan who tried to attack Chris Jericho worships that bitter scumbag.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I love how Jericho decided to get some weak shots in after security already had the guy taken care of, what was the point of that? trying to look like a real bad ass? yeah big bad ass hitting a guy while he's being held back and drug away by security.

The fan was a stupid fucking idiot, i'm by no means on his side or anything, just Jericho taking shots at him while security had him i thought was stupid. The situation was under control rockstar, there was no need to go up continuing to try to hit him.


----------



## HangmanAEW (Jul 12, 2021)

Where was Charlie he is head of security, glad MJF stayed character. It didn't look like jericho punched him but I could tell he was pissed off during his promo, what a loser trying mess about the show.

Hope the prick gets jail.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

JasmineAEW said:


> As much as Jim Cornette hates Donald Trump, the two are a lot alike.
> 
> Both are generally lousy and miserable human beings.
> 
> ...


This might be the biggest piece of bait I've seen ever dropped in this section.



DammitChrist said:


> Yep, both of those clowns (in the bolded) are absolute scumbags, and I'm glad that I'm not the only here who's noticed these accurate comparisons about both of them being awful people.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> For the record, I'm not even surprised that the idiotic fan who tried to attack Chris Jericho worships that bitter scumbag.


So Cornette is a scum bag and an awful person because he doesn't agree with you on what wrestling should be?


----------



## HangmanAEW (Jul 12, 2021)

So the guy tweets cornette thinking he would get praise and cornette tweeted back, bet the guy is pissed he didn't get the response he was looking for.

Glad to see this response from cornette aswell as Jericho tweeting what Cornette would of done.

Finally some common decency shown.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> I love how Jericho decided to get some weak shots in after security already had the guy taken care of, what was the point of that? trying to look like a real bad ass? yeah big bad ass hitting a guy while he's being held back and drug away by security.
> 
> The fan was a stupid fucking idiot, i'm by no means on his side or anything, just Jericho taking shots at him while security had him i thought was stupid. The situation was under control rockstar, there was no need to go up continuing to try to hit him.


Paraphrasing jim again lol. Seriously some folk just don't have their own take on things. Jim would have done same as Jericho and got a cheap shot in.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

HangmanAEW said:


> Where was Charlie he is head of security, glad MJF stayed character. It didn't look like jericho punched him but I could tell he was pissed off during his promo, what a loser trying mess about the show.
> 
> Hope the prick gets jail.


It's interesting how it's acceptable to call the audience white trash but if you called them black anything there were would media frenzy.


----------



## HangmanAEW (Jul 12, 2021)

thisissting said:


> It's interesting how it's acceptable to call the audience white trash but if you called them black anything there were would media frenzy.


Where was this said? I'm only commenting on that both Jericho and Cornette both agreed on something for once, I'm not condoning any racism, it's vile if anyone has said this.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> This might be the biggest piece of bait I've seen ever dropped in this section.
> 
> 
> 
> So Cornette is a scum bag and an awful person because he doesn't agree with you on what wrestling should be?


Don't start. Jim is an asshole there's plenty of evidence to prove that.


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

You sound like an AEW fan whose pissy because Jim calls out your favorite program for being shit. I like how you lump all of his fans together into one group of people, that’s what smart people tend to do. 


thisissting said:


> Complete opposite it shows what morons jims fans are. It's great for TK he must be loving it all. And hence why Jim and Brian were quick to distance themselves. Fans getting in ring is a big no no in wrestling even if they are dumb cornette fans.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

HangmanAEW said:


> Where was this said? I'm only commenting on that both Jericho and Cornette both agreed on something for once, I'm not condoning any racism, it's vile if anyone has said this.


Mjf said it right after the guy tried to invade ring. Wasn't aimed at you directly. I personally don't care if a heel calls the audience white trash I was just saying that if the term black was used it would be deemed unacceptable and he would probably have to apologise. I used to love the rick rude promos back in the day running down the audience and place.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

If he actually listened to Cornette, he would of already of known that Jim would of denounced this. While he quite often trashes AEW, I've never heard him once say that fans should do this. The clown who did this obviously has a few screws loose.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Firefromthegods said:


> Don't start. Jim is an asshole there's plenty of evidence to prove that.


Tell that to the Meltzer fanboys who´s busy lumping Cornette listeners together.



thisissting said:


> What a fucking idiot. About the average cornette cult member I would say. Bet jericho enjoyed punching him in the face. I thought he handled the situation well. MJF looked like he shit himself lol. What were security doing. Imagine getting called a fat bastard by jericho the ultimate insult lol.





alex0816 said:


> chip chipperson face reveal?





Botchy SinCara said:


> Seems like a averge cucknett fanboy..Jim probably promised him a night with his wife for this stunt





DammitChrist said:


> Aha, I knew he was a bad influence!





Botchy SinCara said:


> Jim breeds idiots like this





ProjectGargano said:


> I mean, the GOC bitch represents the stupidity of some AEW haters.





Brodus Clay said:


> Accurate representation of a Cornette fanboy.





IAmKaim said:


> Jfc that cuck Corny is inspiring anarchy.





Brodus Clay said:


> Yes that guy was the physical manifestation of the people that always bitch about Jericho Judas entrance.





DammitChrist said:


> Yep, both of those clowns (in the bolded) are absolute scumbags, and I'm glad that I'm not the only here who's noticed these accurate comparisons about both of them being awful people.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> For the record, I'm not even surprised that the idiotic fan who tried to attack Chris Jericho worships that bitter scumbag.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

yeahright2 said:


> Tell that to the Meltzer fanboys who´s busy lumping Cornette listeners together.


Why did you quoted me?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

yeahright2 said:


> Tell that to the Meltzer fanboys who´s busy lumping Cornette listeners together.


Alex got done for that shot. The rest is the same general bait from every idiot that makes the aew fan base look bad. The idiots involved in this pathetic feud will keep fighting until aew dies or actually does great.

I've not been ignoring the shots. Just taking note of the trouble makers.

They will cop discipline.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

ProjectGargano said:


> Why did you quoted me?


"Stupidity of AEW haters". Yours was far from the worst, but you´re labeling people who doesn´t like AEW as stupid.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

yeahright2 said:


> "Stupidity of AEW haters". Yours was far from the worst, but you´re labeling people who doesn´t like AEW as stupid.


Of "SOME AEW haters". Why did you omitted the "some"? Like there is some AEW fanboys that are stupid aswell.

By the way, i wasn't even talking about Cornette. I was talking about Girl on Cinema, the girl that posts things like those:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1413591593790197767


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

ProjectGargano said:


> Of "SOME AEW haters". Why did you omitted the "some"? Like there is some AEW fanboys that are stupid aswell.
> 
> By the way, i wasn't even talking about Cornette. I was talking about Girl on Cinema, the girl that posts things like those:
> 
> ...


I don´t like that GOC girl at all. Maybe she has some valid points but her voice and way of talking is so annoying that I´ve never made it through even one episode


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

ProjectGargano said:


> Of "SOME AEW haters". Why did you omitted the "some"? Like there is some AEW fanboys that are stupid aswell.
> 
> By the way, i wasn't even talking about Cornette. I was talking about Girl on Cinema, the girl that posts things like those:
> 
> ...


Wow, what a fucking bitch


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

thisissting said:


> Paraphrasing jim again lol. Seriously some folk just don't have their own take on things. Jim would have done same as Jericho and got a cheap shot in.


Wtf are you talking about? I'm not paraphrasing Cornette, i've not even heard what he's said about this shit, god even his haters are obsessed with him, you think everything someone says that sounds a tiny bit similar to something Cornette said its cause they're mimicking his opinion. Ya now just maybe some people can think the same thing sometimes, especially when its something obvious like it usually is in AEW to criticize.

edit- ok i went and listened to Cornette talking about this, oh wow he mentioned once Jericho hitting the guy while he was being held by security, he didn't really harp on that, he just kinda mentioned it and laughed, seriously from that you think everything i said was because of that few little seconds of Jim bringing it up?

Jim fucking laughed for 1 second and never really said anything about it, how was what i said me not having my own take? where did Jim say Jericho shouldn't have hit him? where did Jim say Jericho was trying to feel like a bad ass? I'm paraphrasing cause Jim said what happened and laughed? when i fucking word for word start repeating Jim's thoughts then you can accuse me of not having my own take, but just merely talking about something up that Jim just acknowledged for 1 second and that makes me a parrot without my own opinion? that makes me think Jim is living in ya'lls head rent fee constantly where you gotta always bring him up.

God damn i better make sure to closely listen to Cornette's review of AEW every week before i say anything about what happened on the show to make sure i don't say anything remotely close to what he says about anything....Guess in the live weekly thread i'm getting his podcast from the future when i criticize something that just happened, cause lord knows i don't have my own thoughts and have to mimic Cornette's opinions right?


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> I love how Jericho decided to get some weak shots in after security already had the guy taken care of, what was the point of that? *trying to look like a real bad ass?* yeah big bad ass hitting a guy while he's being held back and drug away by security.
> 
> The fan was a stupid fucking idiot, i'm by no means on his side or anything, just Jericho taking shots at him while security had him i thought was stupid. The situation was under control rockstar, there was no need to go up continuing to try to hit him.


Jericho confronted Goldberg on his physical peak and Brock Lesnar post mma training, that Jim Cornette fanboy it's nothing compared with those two.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Brodus Clay said:


> Jericho confronted Goldberg on his physical peak and Brock Lesnar post mma training, that Jim Cornette fanboy it's nothing compared with those two.


And thats fine, but hitting a guy while he's being drug away and held by security isn't necessary, i could understand if the guy was in the ring and no one was there except Jericho, then go ahead knock the fuck outta him to defend yourself and get the situation under control, but again the situation was handled, he was being taken away but Jericho felt the need to reach over the ropes and get some punches in. Why? to look like a tough guy is all i can think of.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> This might be the biggest piece of bait I've seen ever dropped in this section.
> 
> 
> 
> So Cornette is a scum bag and an awful person because he doesn't agree with you on what wrestling should be?


*I think it's funny how they ignore the fact that Jericho donated tens of thousands of dollars to Trump's campaign, but think they're taking some kind of moral high ground by personally attacking Cornette*.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> This might be the biggest piece of bait I've seen ever dropped in this section.
> 
> 
> 
> So Cornette is a scum bag and an awful person because he doesn't agree with you on what wrestling should be?


Doesn’t Cornette use the same reasoning to label Trump a horrible person? Lol


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Wait, so a man with obvious mental health issues that come through in his writing tried to jump in the AEW ring, then bragged to Cornette, bizarrely assuming an old school wrestling professional would enjoy such antics, and his podcast cohost, who both immediately block him, has some folks here acting like they found irrefutable proof that Cornette, Brian Last and everyone who follows their podcast are bad, bad, evil, twisted cult members and Cornette cultists are feeling compelled to defend themselves against this cruel onslaught? 

Oh, that's so cute! IWC feuds are too damn funny. 

I listen to Cornette's AEW reviews. They're hilarious. I never cared for him as a wrestling manager but I get a kick out of him in his _old-man-shaking-fist-at-child-sized-wrestling-shaped-clouds-while-dispensing-occasional-useful-advice_ guise. That said, I have no plans to stealthily hurl chairs at random AEW wrestlers from ringside so that they know "fucking playtime" is over. Nope.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> Don't start. Jim is an asshole there's plenty of evidence to prove that.


Okay, where?

To my knowledge Cornette simply offers a differing opinion that many people don't like. What actually defines him as an asshole apart from his views on "Dub bad"?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Legit DMD said:


> *I think it's funny how they ignore the fact that Jericho donated tens of thousands of dollars to Trump's campaign, but think they're taking some kind of moral high ground by personally attacking Cornette*.


Yeah, plus aren't The Bucks and Khan family all in with Trump also?

Personally I don't let politics dictate whether or not someone is an asshole or not but if being a Trump supporter is a persons criteria for being an asshole that shouldn't be listened to then AEW has plenty of them also.



bdon said:


> Doesn’t Cornette use the same reasoning to label Trump a horrible person? Lol


I don't really listen to Corny's political views but the little I've heard I think he's against Trump for the same reason many people are that being he feels he's a racist, a sexist, a misogynist etc etc.

Calling Cornette an asshole because he doesn't agree that AEW is cool is totally out there though hence why I'm asking for further details. I haven't listened to his show for a little while so maybe I've missed some recent asshole behaviour.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yeah, plus aren't The Bucks and Khan family all in with Trump also?
> 
> Personally I don't let politics dictate whether or not someone is an asshole or not but if being a Trump supporter is a persons criteria for being an asshole that shouldn't be listened to then AEW has plenty of them also.
> 
> ...


Trump is labeled those things without any real evidence, other than a damn good hunch. I’d agree with Cornette’s take.

Cornette is labeled those things without any real evidence, other than a damn good hunch. I’d agree with those calling out Cornette.

Trust me. I live in the area. Cornette is far more like Trump than he would ever admit.


----------



## IAmKaim (Jul 7, 2021)

The Legit DMD said:


> *I think it's funny how they ignore the fact that Jericho donated tens of thousands of dollars to Trump's campaign, but think they're taking some kind of moral high ground by personally attacking Cornette*.


One's successful and one's a fucking cuck. What's your point?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Okay, where?
> 
> To my knowledge Cornette simply offers a differing opinion that many people don't like. What actually defines him as an asshole apart from his views on "Dub bad"?


Its got nothing to do with dub bad. You have to be an asshole to succeed in a creative industry just like in politics.

Cornette isn't like the modern wrestler where they play video games and cry over releases.

Its got absolutely nothing to do with his opinions on aew. But I'm not involved in this silly aew good bad feud.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> You have to be an asshole to succeed in a creative industry just like in politics.


You're entitled to your opinion but I think this is very short sighted. Many creative people who are worldwide famous are really great people who do plenty for others, a good wrestling example is John Cena who has done hundreds of Make A Wishes, has very little heat with anyone and is generally seen as a good hearted respectable guy.

With Cornette, I can't see why anyone would really view him as an asshole unless they just happened to disagree with his views and take that personally. He's a very blunt and to the point person who is a little outdated on what the world is in 2021 but I wouldn't go as far as labelling him an asshole.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> You're entitled to your opinion but I think this is very short sighted. Many creative people who are worldwide famous are really great people who do plenty for others, a good wrestling example is John Cena who has done hundreds of Make A Wishes, has very little heat with anyone and is generally seen as a good hearted respectable guy.
> 
> With Cornette, I can't see why anyone would really view him as an asshole unless they just happened to disagree with his views and take that personally. He's a very blunt and to the point person who is a little outdated on what the world is in 2021 but I wouldn't go as far as labelling him an asshole.


Of course there is. Jim's not one of them. 

Its also not short sighted at all. You take asshole as a mean derogatory word. In the normal context it absolutely is. But its also a mentality. In business you need to be cut throat. In a capitalist society you need to step on necks. Why do you think trump is the sociopath he is? Because he is a successful businessman in a world full of marks. 

Donald's beliefs and an insistence on a stolen election worked the unstable minority of his marks to riot in the capital. This clown is unstable and believes in Jim's vision for wrestling cause his a mark. Aew has a minority of fans attacking anyone who critics aee cause they are marks. A minority of critics think its the worst thing ever cause they're marks for the past

One of the biggest criticisms of Tony khan is his too much of a nice guy. People would like him more if he was a little cut-throat


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> One of the biggest criticisms of Tony khan is his too much of a nice guy. People would like him more if he was a little cut-throat


*Who here has criticized Tony for being too nice? He comes off like the biggest douchebag in every interview.*


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Who here has criticized Tony for being too nice? He comes off like the biggest douchebag in every interview.*


Myself and a few others. Interviews are one thing but his not a true prick where it counts


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Who here has criticized Tony for being too nice? He comes off like the biggest douchebag in every interview.*


The fact that he seems to hire everyone and anyone despite their lack of wrestling ability. (See Stunt or Jelly). But, I do agree he does often come off as a bit of an arrogant douche in interviews.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Imagine hating on a wrestler because of his political beliefs.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

bdon said:


> Trust me.


Whenever someone says that, I don't. It's how I know when Trump is lying.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

JasmineAEW said:


> Imagine hating on a wrestler because of his political beliefs.


I will hate on any Nazi, and if you won't, I'll also hate on you.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> I will hate on any Nazi, and if you won't, I'll also hate on you.


Let's not get political


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> Let's not get political


I wasn't planning on doing so. I've said my piece.


----------



## Zbagint (Jul 25, 2018)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> I will hate on any Nazi, and if you won't, I'll also hate on you.


You sound about as well-adjusted as that fan


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Wtf are you talking about? I'm not paraphrasing Cornette, i've not even heard what he's said about this shit, god even his haters are obsessed with him, you think everything someone says that sounds a tiny bit similar to something Cornette said its cause they're mimicking his opinion. Ya now just maybe some people can think the same thing sometimes, especially when its something obvious like it usually is in AEW to criticize.
> 
> edit- ok i went and listened to Cornette talking about this, oh wow he mentioned once Jericho hitting the guy while he was being held by security, he didn't really harp on that, he just kinda mentioned it and laughed, seriously from that you think everything i said was because of that few little seconds of Jim bringing it up?
> 
> ...


Funny how your and otherw posts always come out after Jim's. Odd coincidence maybe.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Jim's problem is he goes from criticism (fair or not) into blatantly insulting certain wrestlers. He has refered to Excalibur as excrement. When your literally calling a guy a piece of shit, you have crossed the line from critic to actual asshole.


----------



## ashley678 (Dec 7, 2007)

Prized Fighter said:


> Jim's problem is he goes from criticism (fair or not) into blatantly insulting certain wrestlers. He has refered to Excalibur as excrement. When your literally calling a guy a piece of shit, you have crossed the line from critic to actual asshole.


yup if he doesnt like someone he gives them a nickname which is usually something trashy and highly insulting, and just most of time makes me wanna invalidate his point, he makes some good points but then bogs it down with nasty name calling or sexism again japanese female wrestlers and things, he reminds me alot of jeremy clarkson


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> You're entitled to your opinion but I think this is very short sighted. Many creative people who are worldwide famous are really great people who do plenty for others, a good wrestling example is John Cena who has done hundreds of Make A Wishes, has very little heat with anyone and is generally seen as a good hearted respectable guy.
> 
> With Cornette, I can't see why anyone would really view him as an asshole unless they just happened to disagree with his views and take that personally. He's a very blunt and to the point person who is a little outdated on what the world is in 2021 but I wouldn't go as far as labelling him an asshole.


Didn't he get banned for saying racist remarks in NWA not too long ago and also was accused of making talents sleep with his wife? A lot of those accusations make Cornette out to be a real scumbag.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Brad Boyd said:


> Didn't he get banned for saying racist remarks in NWA not too long ago and also was accused of making talents sleep with his wife? A lot of those accusations make Cornette out to be a real scumbag.


He told an old joke about driving through Africa with a bucket of KFC. And accused of making talents sleep with his wife, to anyone actually coming forward with proof? two different things.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

yeahright2 said:


> He told an old joke about driving through Africa with a bucket of KFC. And accused of making talents sleep with his wife, to anyone actually coming forward with proof? two different things.


The africa joke was used in poor taste. I can see why it didn't sit well and was a pretty moronic, racist thing to say. Say it to hick buddies watching the game at home not while you're commentating a match for the world to see. So yeah for saying derogatory things like that he should very much expect to be deemed controversial or be seen as an asshole. Wrestlers being pressured to sleep with his wife thing could be just a rumour. But if so, that's fucked up too.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Brad Boyd said:


> The africa joke was used in poor taste. I can see why it didn't sit well and was a pretty moronic, racist thing to say. Say it to hick buddies watching the game at home not while you're commentating a match for the world to see. So yeah for saying derogatory things like that he should very much expect to be deemed controversial or be seen as an asshole. Wrestlers being pressured to sleep with his wife thing could be just a rumour. But if so, that's fucked up too.


Old people see things a different way. If you listen to the podcast, it was never meant as a racist joke, but a joke about starvation that has been used on TV for 30 years.

And remember when Lawler called Tozawas move the Rahmen Noodle moonsault? that got a lot of backlash as well. Or how about JR wanting Penelope Ford (I think it was) to have a wardrobe malfunction? That was called sexist. -but these old timers probably doesn´t mean anything by it.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

yeahright2 said:


> Old people see things a different way. If you listen to the podcast, it was never meant as a racist joke, but a joke about *starvation* that has been used on TV for 30 years.
> 
> And remember when Lawler called Tozawas move the Rahmen Noodle moonsault? that got a lot of backlash as well. Or how about JR wanting Penelope Ford (I think it was) to have a wardrobe malfunction? That was called sexist. -but these old timers probably doesn´t mean anything by it.


Even considering Cornette didn't make the joke up, and even if starvation is the primary point of the joke, do you seriously think KFC was chosen at random in a joke about Africans?



Chip Chipperson said:


> Okay, where?
> 
> To my knowledge Cornette simply offers a differing opinion that many people don't like. What actually defines him as an asshole apart from his views on "Dub bad"?


Maybe this is a cultural thing but in Canada calling a person a dwarf dong-sucker or butterface does in fact make you an asshole, even if you don't like their appearance. You can review stuff without swearing or using insults.

Now, I don't think Cornette should do that because his show would be unlistenable, him being an asshole is the only reason I like listening to him review AEW. But still, he IS an asshole. At the very least, I've never met a nice person in my life that gives people nicknames like "shitstain" no matter how much they dislike them, nice people tend to take the high road and act professionally instead.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

yeahright2 said:


> Old people see things a different way. If you listen to the podcast, it was never meant as a racist joke, but a joke about starvation that has been used on TV for 30 years.
> 
> And remember when Lawler called Tozawas move the Rahmen Noodle moonsault? that got a lot of backlash as well. Or how about JR wanting Penelope Ford (I think it was) to have a wardrobe malfunction? That was called sexist. -but these old timers probably doesn´t mean anything by it.


The things Jerry Lawler said about Asuka not having energy due to not eating much sushi, the ramon noodle moonsault etc, weren't neccesarily taken very well. But considerably more tame than that Cornette comment? I'd say so. Still though different people of different generations have a different sense of political correctness sometimes, is it fair to refer to Cornette as kind of being an asshole though after these instances? I'd say so.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Brad Boyd said:


> Didn't he get banned for saying racist remarks in NWA not too long ago and also was accused of making talents sleep with his wife? A lot of those accusations make Cornette out to be a real scumbag.


As pointed out it was more a starvation joke than a racial joke. The sleeping with wife stuff never went very far at all so probably safe to say it didn't happen although yes if true being a predator would at the very least put him at asshole status.



Shock Street said:


> Even considering Cornette didn't make the joke up, and even if starvation is the primary point of the joke, do you seriously think KFC was chosen at random in a joke about Africans?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel like Cornette uses funny names to entertain the people.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Shock Street said:


> Even considering Cornette didn't make the joke up, and even if starvation is the primary point of the joke, do you seriously think KFC was chosen at random in a joke about Africans?


I can´t actually remember if he said kfc or just a bucket of chicken..And I can´t be bothered to go find the clip.
But does that make the joke any different?


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

yeahright2 said:


> I can´t actually remember if he said kfc or just a bucket of chicken..And I can´t be bothered to go find the clip.
> But does that make the joke any different?


No. Fried Chicken, KFC, same thing. Fried Chicken and black people is a stereotype literally everyone in the USA and Canada is aware of besides small children.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Shock Street said:


> No. Fried Chicken, KFC, same thing. Fried Chicken and black people is a stereotype literally everyone in the USA and Canada is aware of besides small children.


This.

You don’t get to make a joke about chicken and black people as a white man, especially one who claims to be as liberal as Cornette does. He is an old, racist white guy who will tell you often how much he likes black people as a means to build a foundation up to hide his more racially-tinged words and actions.

Just as he will use dog-whistle homophobic slurs, the Chicken joke being used in relation to an African-American is flat out dog-whistling racism. You can choose to believe him, or you can choose to HEAR him.

I will stick with the latter: he’s an old, racist fuck from Louisville, Ky.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

bdon said:


> This.
> 
> You don’t get to make a joke about chicken and black people as a white man, especially one who claims to be as liberal as Cornette does. He is an old, racist white guy who will tell you often how much he likes black people as a means to build a foundation up to hide his more racially-tinged words and actions.
> 
> ...


To borrow from chippah. Tell em bdon


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> To borrow from chippah. Tell em bdon


I'll allow it.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

It's hilarious watching the AEW diehards and the insecure CEOs of AEW use this as a way to silence any criticism they get from Cornette. Pointless and makes them look like idiots in my opinion.

If AEW ever make it big, their CEOs will have a complete meltdown. Completely obsessed with criticism from one guy.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

Wridacule said:


> Actually my mother and father did the breeding. Fully capable of forming my own opinions. Miss the part you quoted when I said their podcast is basically something for me to laugh at??
> 
> Who's responsible for making you someone to lash out at a stranger for having a pretty neutral stance on most topics??


Unfortunately AEW breeds tribalist idiots like that.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

AuthorOfPosts said:


> It's hilarious watching the AEW diehards and the insecure CEOs of AEW use this as a way to silence any criticism they get from Cornette. Pointless and makes them look like idiots in my opinion.
> 
> If AEW ever make it big, their CEOs will have a complete meltdown. *Completely obsessed with criticism from one guy.*


They're definitely not even as halfway obsessed as that "fan" who tried to enter the ring because he worshipped that clown so much.

Besides, they just had another good week in spite of all the flak they get here anyway.


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

This guy isn't a vornette mark. He's been stalking Cody and the Bucks for months trying to get a job. He wants to be famous and figured if he claimed he did it for Cirnnete, Cornette's fans would support him.

Cornette completely roast in the guy. He's always Halle Berry clear stance on fans getting involved. he's cracked several heads open with his tennis racket in Jericho even defended cornette against aew stand when they claimed cornette for the whole thing. it's basically just the Young Bucks and Omega fans that want to blame cornette for everything bad in the universe


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

Shock Street said:


> No. Fried Chicken, KFC, same thing. Fried Chicken and black people is a stereotype literally everyone in the USA and Canada is aware of besides small children.


east africans in ethiopia don't have the same culture or history as black americans. they don't even have the same culture or history as west africans.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

JerryMark said:


> east africans in ethiopia don't have the same culture or history as black americans. they don't even have the same culture or history as west africans.


He knew what he was doing when he picked an African nation for that joke just like you do, you ain't being slick by pointing out cultural differences


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

alex0816 said:


> chip chipperson face reveal?


It wouldn't surprise me if it was one of these loons from this forum lol. 

This guy is messed up though! The pandemic really has bred people to be far too extreme!


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

Dickhead1990 said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if it was one of these loons from this forum lol.
> 
> This guy is messed up though! The pandemic really has bred people to be far too extreme!


careful, you may get banned for a week for making a cheeky joke....unless thats just me


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

alex0816 said:


> careful, you may get banned for a week for making a cheeky joke....unless thats just me


Maybe I'll go rogue and invade a local wrestling show straight after lol.


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

Hephaesteus said:


> He knew what he was doing when he picked an African nation for that joke just like you do, you ain't being slick by pointing out cultural differences


nobody in ethiopia would even know what the joke was even about.

i'm not trying to be slick. if he would've said alabama, you'd have a point. it's like making a ******* joke and a guy in france getting mad.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

JerryMark said:


> nobody in ethiopia would even know what the joke was even about.
> 
> i'm not trying to be slick. if he would've said alabama, you'd have a point. it's like making a ***** joke and a guy in france getting mad.


Now I know you're not being serious. 
Attempt whatever straw man you'd like, its quite apparent what he was doing. Just like it's quite apparent what you're trying to do with that absurd argument that you're presenting


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

Hephaesteus said:


> Now I know you're not being serious.
> Attempt whatever straw man you'd like, its quite apparent what he was doing. Just like it's quite apparent what you're trying to do with that absurd argument that you're presenting


lol ok, project more...


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

The guy also said he did it for Vince Russo.

The real telling fact is that Dave Meltzer defended Cornette at first, and then did a complete 180 and blamed him for the entire thing once Omega and the Young Bucks started claiming that the fan was sent by Cornette. Jericho is the only once that actually stuck to his guns when it came to defending him, which was a big surprise. 

The guy was fat peice of shit that wanted to get on tv to be famous. He was stalking the Bucks, Omega, and Cody online for months and sending lettters. He is one of those idots who thinks he can be a wrestler when he has no talent or athletic ability. and he tried to lash himself to celebrities who have large followings like Cornette, Russo, and the Elite. And being ignored by all of them for months is what made him want to jump the rail to get on tv, and then after the fact he claimed he did it for a bunch of different people hoping those people and their followers would like him. 

The reason Omega and the Bucks are so hell bent on claiming that Cornette orchastrated the entire thing is that they aredesperate to discredit Cornette and his opinions on their matches and characters.

But even someone who has had ALOT of issues with Cornette, like Jericho knows that he wouldn't have someone jump the barricade, especially not this fat peice of shit


----------

